# WOOD FIRED WSM FOR WINGS!



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2016)

Well I have really been liking the wood fired flavor that I have been getting with the Lang!

However I wanted to smoke 9 chicken wings for dinner last night.

Firing up the Lang for 9 wings seemed really dumb.

So I thought, I wonder if I can run the WSM on just wood.

So here goes the experiment.

I also saw a cooking show on TV where on of the cooks coats his wings with corn starch & then smokes them.

He said the skin comes out crispy. I thought here is another experiment.

So here we go.

I mixed up corn starch with S&P.













8-5-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






Got it ready to coat the wings.













8-5-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I have been injecting everything with Creole butter lately, so why not the wings too.













8-5-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I used about 8 ounces in the 9 wings.













8-5-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






Ready to coat with the corn starch. There was enough liquid on the skin to hold the corn starch mix.













8-5-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






Just a little dredge.













8-5-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






Shake off the excess, then a light dusting of Tony C's













8-5-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






All ready for the smoker.













8-5-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I started out with a chimney of lump to get a good coal bed going.













8-5-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






Put a couple of splits on & waited for them to get going good. I left the water pan out & I also left out the charcoal ring.













8-5-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I put the middle & top sections on & the temp was running about 325.













8-5-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I put a pan of water on the second grate to shield the wings from the direct fire.













8-5-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






On go the wings.













8-5-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






The temp dropped below 300 as soon as I put them on.













8-5-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I was getting nice TBS.













8-5-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






The temp settled in around 275.













8-5-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






They took about 1 1/2 hours to cook.













8-5-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






Served them with spinach souffle, celery, & blue cheese dressing.













8-5-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






They came out tender & juicy with bite thru skin.













8-5-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I had a few problems with the WSM keeping the fire going. I don't think there is sufficient air flow to keep a wood fire burning.

I had to open the access door a couple of times to get more air to the fire to keep the temp up.

Also I did not get crispy skin with the corn starch, however I did get bite thru skin, which was perfectly acceptable.

I usually finish my wings on the grill, but this time we ate them right off the smoker.

They were very good, and yes they had the wood fired taste.

What I thought was going to be easy turned into a lot of work. Next time I may just fire up the Lang for 9 wings!

Thanks for looking!

Al


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice smoke Al...good experiment! I'd hit them wings. Thumbs Up
I probably agree with you about firing up the Lang the next time. Just throw another 9 wings in, or toss a baby back rib on too.


----------



## Bummed (Aug 6, 2016)

They sure look good!  I just picked up 10 lbs of wings that I am going to smoke.  Thanks for the corn starch tip!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 6, 2016)

I guess if splits work in a UDS, they should work in a WSM. Looks mighty fine..


----------



## tropics (Aug 6, 2016)

Throwing my 2 pennies in.

possibly the injection kept the skin to moist,to crisp the skin

water pan may not have been needed,like in a UDS 

Would the Guru have helped to supply enough air 

See now ya have a reason to try again Points for trying

Richie


----------



## b-one (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks great! Love me some wings!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Nice smoke Al...good experiment! I'd hit them wings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug!

I knew you'd say to fire up the Lang!

Al


Bummed said:


> They sure look good! I just picked up 10 lbs of wings that I am going to smoke. Thanks for the corn starch tip!


Thanks B!

Al


Pit 4 Brains said:


> I guess if splits work in a UDS, they should work in a WSM. Looks mighty fine..


That's what I thought too, but maybe a UDS gets a better air flow.

Maybe next time I may try smaller splits.

Al


tropics said:


> Throwing my 2 pennies in.
> 
> possibly the injection kept the skin to moist,to crisp the skin
> 
> ...


All good points Richie!

I was going to leave out the water pan, but the WSM is not as tall as a UDS & I was afraid the fire would be right on the wings.

As it turns out you may be right & the pan was not needed.

I thought about the Guru too, and once again you may be right about that too. I have 2 fans & the big one would surely supply enough air. I think?

I have injected wings before & got crispy skin, but I finished them on a grill.

Anyhow thanks for the point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2016)

Tasty wings! I have a batch going in tonight. Add 1 teaspoon of baking soda to your cornstarch. I like to do a mix of flour and cornstarch. 

I have never used the water pan in my WSM. Never had a problem.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty wings! I have a batch going in tonight. Add 1 teaspoon of baking soda to your cornstarch. I like to do a mix of flour and cornstarch.
> 
> I have never used the water pan in my WSM. Never had a problem.


Thanks Case!

Next time I'll try the baking soda.

You leave the water pan out completely?

I was thinking of doing that so the juice from the wings would drip on the fire.

But I thought the fire would burn the wings.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2016)

Even in the mini-WSM I leave out the diffuser when doing wings. Direct drip is the only way to go with wings.

1/4 corn starch, 1 teaspoon baking powder, 2 teaspoons kosher salt. This dredge is about enough for 1 pound+. I mix in plastic bag add several wings shake. Remove and place on rack. Repeat. Put in fridge to air dry for at least 1 hour, overnight is best. Season and cook.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Even in the mini-WSM I leave out the diffuser when doing wings. Direct drip is the only way to go with wings.
> 
> 1/4 corn starch, 1 teaspoon baking powder, 2 teaspoons kosher salt. This dredge is about enough for 1 pound+. I mix in plastic bag add several wings shake. Remove and place on rack. Repeat. Put in fridge to air dry for at least 1 hour, overnight is best. Season and cook.


Thanks Case!

I'll try that next time.

Al


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 7, 2016)

Beautiful wings! Crispy skin is overrated!  Points! B


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Beautiful wings! Crispy skin is overrated!  Points! B


Thanks Brian!

Al


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 8, 2016)

Wings look slammin Al!    Nothing beats good clean wood smoke.     Hey I'll get you C.A,.D  drawings if you ever want to build a 007 like Adam and I have...the thing rocks and you'll end up cooking most of your home meals on it....there will never be a need to use a water pan to shield the direct fire unless you want to collect drippings say for a pork butt.   Let me know if you're ever interested in getting one made...It'll change your BBQ world.   Keith


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> Wings look slammin Al!    Nothing beats good clean wood smoke.     Hey I'll get you C.A,.D  drawings if you ever want to build a 007 like Adam and I have...the thing rocks and you'll end up cooking most of your home meals on it....there will never be a need to use a water pan to shield the direct fire unless you want to collect drippings say for a pork butt.   Let me know if you're ever interested in getting one made...It'll change your BBQ world.   Keith


That sounds great Keith, I don't know if I have the skills or tools to build one but it sounds like a worthwhile project.

Al


----------



## sota d (Aug 9, 2016)

The wings look great Al! A wood fired WSM, huh? Sounds intriguing. Just got my WSM and have already fallen in love with it after only one smoke!

Got to try wings on it-they are my wifes favorite smoked food.  And thanks Case for the dredge recipe-will try that too!

Thanks Al for another great smoke, David.


----------



## nygiant (Aug 9, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Even in the mini-WSM I leave out the diffuser when doing wings. Direct drip is the only way to go with wings.
> 
> 1/4 corn starch, 1 teaspoon baking powder, 2 teaspoons kosher salt. This dredge is about enough for 1 pound+. I mix in plastic bag add several wings shake. Remove and place on rack. Repeat. Put in fridge to air dry for at least 1 hour, overnight is best. Season and cook.


Dirt:  If you do it your way are we talking a temp of around 325 or so for maybe 50-60 minutes versus Al's that are done at the lower temp with the water pan?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2016)

nygiant said:


> Dirt:  If you do it your way are we talking a temp of around 325 or so for maybe 50-60 minutes versus Al's that are done at the lower temp with the water pan?


Yes I do all of my poultry at the higher temps. If you look at my Mega link, check out the smoker fried chicken recipes and the smoker fried pork.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2016)

Tasty lookin wings Al, I'd have been all over that plate !  Thumbs Up

I owe ya a point, I'm over my limit I guess !


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks Justin!

No prob, I go over my limit all the time too.

Too much good smoking going on these days!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2016)

Well I have really been liking the wood fired flavor that I have been getting with the Lang!

However I wanted to smoke 9 chicken wings for dinner last night.

Firing up the Lang for 9 wings seemed really dumb.

So I thought, I wonder if I can run the WSM on just wood.

So here goes the experiment.

I also saw a cooking show on TV where on of the cooks coats his wings with corn starch & then smokes them.

He said the skin comes out crispy. I thought here is another experiment.

So here we go.

I mixed up corn starch with S&P.













8-5-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






Got it ready to coat the wings.













8-5-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I have been injecting everything with Creole butter lately, so why not the wings too.













8-5-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I used about 8 ounces in the 9 wings.













8-5-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






Ready to coat with the corn starch. There was enough liquid on the skin to hold the corn starch mix.













8-5-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






Just a little dredge.













8-5-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






Shake off the excess, then a light dusting of Tony C's













8-5-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






All ready for the smoker.













8-5-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I started out with a chimney of lump to get a good coal bed going.













8-5-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






Put a couple of splits on & waited for them to get going good. I left the water pan out & I also left out the charcoal ring.













8-5-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I put the middle & top sections on & the temp was running about 325.













8-5-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I put a pan of water on the second grate to shield the wings from the direct fire.













8-5-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






On go the wings.













8-5-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






The temp dropped below 300 as soon as I put them on.













8-5-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I was getting nice TBS.













8-5-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






The temp settled in around 275.













8-5-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






They took about 1 1/2 hours to cook.













8-5-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






Served them with spinach souffle, celery, & blue cheese dressing.













8-5-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






They came out tender & juicy with bite thru skin.













8-5-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 6, 2016






I had a few problems with the WSM keeping the fire going. I don't think there is sufficient air flow to keep a wood fire burning.

I had to open the access door a couple of times to get more air to the fire to keep the temp up.

Also I did not get crispy skin with the corn starch, however I did get bite thru skin, which was perfectly acceptable.

I usually finish my wings on the grill, but this time we ate them right off the smoker.

They were very good, and yes they had the wood fired taste.

What I thought was going to be easy turned into a lot of work. Next time I may just fire up the Lang for 9 wings!

Thanks for looking!

Al


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice smoke Al...good experiment! I'd hit them wings. Thumbs Up
I probably agree with you about firing up the Lang the next time. Just throw another 9 wings in, or toss a baby back rib on too.


----------



## Bummed (Aug 6, 2016)

They sure look good!  I just picked up 10 lbs of wings that I am going to smoke.  Thanks for the corn starch tip!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 6, 2016)

I guess if splits work in a UDS, they should work in a WSM. Looks mighty fine..


----------



## tropics (Aug 6, 2016)

Throwing my 2 pennies in.

possibly the injection kept the skin to moist,to crisp the skin

water pan may not have been needed,like in a UDS 

Would the Guru have helped to supply enough air 

See now ya have a reason to try again Points for trying

Richie


----------



## b-one (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks great! Love me some wings!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Nice smoke Al...good experiment! I'd hit them wings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug!

I knew you'd say to fire up the Lang!

Al


Bummed said:


> They sure look good! I just picked up 10 lbs of wings that I am going to smoke. Thanks for the corn starch tip!


Thanks B!

Al


Pit 4 Brains said:


> I guess if splits work in a UDS, they should work in a WSM. Looks mighty fine..


That's what I thought too, but maybe a UDS gets a better air flow.

Maybe next time I may try smaller splits.

Al


tropics said:


> Throwing my 2 pennies in.
> 
> possibly the injection kept the skin to moist,to crisp the skin
> 
> ...


All good points Richie!

I was going to leave out the water pan, but the WSM is not as tall as a UDS & I was afraid the fire would be right on the wings.

As it turns out you may be right & the pan was not needed.

I thought about the Guru too, and once again you may be right about that too. I have 2 fans & the big one would surely supply enough air. I think?

I have injected wings before & got crispy skin, but I finished them on a grill.

Anyhow thanks for the point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2016)

Tasty wings! I have a batch going in tonight. Add 1 teaspoon of baking soda to your cornstarch. I like to do a mix of flour and cornstarch. 

I have never used the water pan in my WSM. Never had a problem.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty wings! I have a batch going in tonight. Add 1 teaspoon of baking soda to your cornstarch. I like to do a mix of flour and cornstarch.
> 
> I have never used the water pan in my WSM. Never had a problem.


Thanks Case!

Next time I'll try the baking soda.

You leave the water pan out completely?

I was thinking of doing that so the juice from the wings would drip on the fire.

But I thought the fire would burn the wings.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2016)

Even in the mini-WSM I leave out the diffuser when doing wings. Direct drip is the only way to go with wings.

1/4 corn starch, 1 teaspoon baking powder, 2 teaspoons kosher salt. This dredge is about enough for 1 pound+. I mix in plastic bag add several wings shake. Remove and place on rack. Repeat. Put in fridge to air dry for at least 1 hour, overnight is best. Season and cook.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Even in the mini-WSM I leave out the diffuser when doing wings. Direct drip is the only way to go with wings.
> 
> 1/4 corn starch, 1 teaspoon baking powder, 2 teaspoons kosher salt. This dredge is about enough for 1 pound+. I mix in plastic bag add several wings shake. Remove and place on rack. Repeat. Put in fridge to air dry for at least 1 hour, overnight is best. Season and cook.


Thanks Case!

I'll try that next time.

Al


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 7, 2016)

Beautiful wings! Crispy skin is overrated!  Points! B


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Beautiful wings! Crispy skin is overrated!  Points! B


Thanks Brian!

Al


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 8, 2016)

Wings look slammin Al!    Nothing beats good clean wood smoke.     Hey I'll get you C.A,.D  drawings if you ever want to build a 007 like Adam and I have...the thing rocks and you'll end up cooking most of your home meals on it....there will never be a need to use a water pan to shield the direct fire unless you want to collect drippings say for a pork butt.   Let me know if you're ever interested in getting one made...It'll change your BBQ world.   Keith


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> Wings look slammin Al!    Nothing beats good clean wood smoke.     Hey I'll get you C.A,.D  drawings if you ever want to build a 007 like Adam and I have...the thing rocks and you'll end up cooking most of your home meals on it....there will never be a need to use a water pan to shield the direct fire unless you want to collect drippings say for a pork butt.   Let me know if you're ever interested in getting one made...It'll change your BBQ world.   Keith


That sounds great Keith, I don't know if I have the skills or tools to build one but it sounds like a worthwhile project.

Al


----------



## sota d (Aug 9, 2016)

The wings look great Al! A wood fired WSM, huh? Sounds intriguing. Just got my WSM and have already fallen in love with it after only one smoke!

Got to try wings on it-they are my wifes favorite smoked food.  And thanks Case for the dredge recipe-will try that too!

Thanks Al for another great smoke, David.


----------



## nygiant (Aug 9, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Even in the mini-WSM I leave out the diffuser when doing wings. Direct drip is the only way to go with wings.
> 
> 1/4 corn starch, 1 teaspoon baking powder, 2 teaspoons kosher salt. This dredge is about enough for 1 pound+. I mix in plastic bag add several wings shake. Remove and place on rack. Repeat. Put in fridge to air dry for at least 1 hour, overnight is best. Season and cook.


Dirt:  If you do it your way are we talking a temp of around 325 or so for maybe 50-60 minutes versus Al's that are done at the lower temp with the water pan?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2016)

nygiant said:


> Dirt:  If you do it your way are we talking a temp of around 325 or so for maybe 50-60 minutes versus Al's that are done at the lower temp with the water pan?


Yes I do all of my poultry at the higher temps. If you look at my Mega link, check out the smoker fried chicken recipes and the smoker fried pork.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2016)

Tasty lookin wings Al, I'd have been all over that plate !  Thumbs Up

I owe ya a point, I'm over my limit I guess !


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks Justin!

No prob, I go over my limit all the time too.

Too much good smoking going on these days!

Al


----------

